# Calling all New Englanders!



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

New Englanders, I would like to know if any of you will be making an appearance at the New England Reptile Expo on 3/30/13 in Manchester, NH. I find that it is mostly snakes every time I go other than black Jungle but, fun none the less. Just thought it might be nice to see who is going to be there for the spring one, maybe what people have if there's to be any trading of the sorts.

A link to the expo page: Welcome to ReptileExpo.com


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Moved to Regional

Danny, I usually go...and we've stopped at the Red Arrow in the past for B-fast prior.

Shawn


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I will be there vending with frogs. Take a left as you walk in and I will be with all the dry goods supplies. I will also have premade vivariums for sale.
Buddy


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Very nice Buddy,

Whats the business name?

I'll remember to come over and introduce myself.

S


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

sports_doc said:


> Very nice Buddy,
> 
> Whats the business name?
> 
> ...


Dales Bearded Dragons. We all will have matching shirts on in the first aisle. I'll see you there.
Buddy


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

Awsome! I'll be sure to check out the red arrow!

Nice to see there will be someone from the board vending


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Kalakole said:


> Awsome! I'll be sure to check out the red arrow!
> 
> Nice to see there will be someone from the board vending


Come and say Hi!
Buddy


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

A few things guys. First off if you come up to me or any of Dales Bearded Dragons workers (we all wear the same shirts) and mention Dendroboard we'll give you 10% off any cash sale. Second thing is we are talking to the promoter of this show and we are going to ask him if we could make a Harlem Shake video haha, who would want to be part of it? Lastly if you would like to pre order any Exo Tank we will give you 20% off. You can PM me to order. Thanks all.
Buddy


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey guys, tomorrows the show. Hope you all can make it. I will have a few frogs for sale and also a few broms. I will be in the first aisle next to the crickets. See you soon.
Buddy


----------

